

Damian Conway's Vim Setup - telemachos
https://plus.google.com/108789474949243480948/posts/YzsBMRQsuu3

======
telemachos
I submitted it via this post rather than a direct link to Github[1] since the
background story is independently interesting (and brief).

I'd never really thought of internet nerd celebrity quite this way (though it
made sense immediately).

[1] <https://github.com/thoughtstream/Damian-Conway-s-Vim-Setup>

